# Fedor Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I saw the pics of Fedor filming a movie in Thailand that were in the Fedor lost in ***** thread and had to spin this out just cause I though it was funny, if anyone wants it its theres.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll use it if you dont mind


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Go for it,


----------

